# Will I go to Canon SX220HS?



## hluachawngthu (Dec 22, 2011)

I am planning to buy Digital camera with a budget of INR 1.5k. I am looking for Canon SX220HS. I would be grateful if anyone could tell me about this model. Will I go for this? Please anyone advice.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2011)

go for it bro...it was costly before soo was not much recommended but now that price r fine its a great choice...
People say the button placement and menus r confusing but u will get used to it for sure.
It have all manual modes, 14x optical zoom


----------



## hluachawngthu (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks sujoyp. I have decided to go for this model. Here in my place it costs INR 15500/-. Initially I compare with Sony hx9v then I choose Canon.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is the conclusion of this review and it excels in all departments
Canon PowerShot SX220 HS Review - Conclusion | PhotographyBLOG


----------



## hluachawngthu (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks indeed. But for better handling of it, I need to go through user manual thoroughly.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2011)

yes reading user manual of photographic gear is always recommended


----------



## nac (Dec 25, 2011)

I see good reviews on SX220. While comparing with HX9V it lacks few features like HDR, better no. in burst mode, wider angle lens and GPS. But still I feel SX220 is better... Read the manual...Kick the new year off...grab one for yourself


----------



## hluachawngthu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi! Hope you enjoy the very Christmas 2011. Let me put another query about the said model (Canon sx220hs). Which aspect ratios is better for shooting the image? It has four different ratios like 16:9, 4:3, 1:1 etc. Does this ratios determined the image quality? Further, the optical zoom of this model is very good. I'm very proud for choosing it. Thanks to the Canon...Have a blessed New year, 2012.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2011)

yes there r many aspect ratios...
1:1 is square not quit good for photos

4:3 is mostly used in day-to-day life.. its a similar ratio to 5/7 , 4/6, 8/10 which we print....it also have the most area covered rather 16:9 or 1:1 which will crop the pic from top or sideways..

16:9 looks great while taking landscapes but I have noticed that it just decrease the resolution and crop the picture for ex - native resolution is 640x480 but wide resolution is 640x360 ....or 1440x1024 is general resolution wide is 1440x900 ..

I hope u r clear and its great that u r loving it


----------



## hluachawngthu (Dec 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yes there r many aspect ratios...
> 1:1 is square not quit good for photos
> 
> 4:3 is mostly used in day-to-day life.. its a similar ratio to 5/7 , 4/6, 8/10 which we print....it also have the most area covered rather 16:9 or 1:1 which will crop the pic from top or sideways..
> ...



Thank you sujoyp. As you've said, 4:3 is seems to be better than another ratios as the size it indicates 4000x3000.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2012)

hey guys..does this camera have an option to keep the subject in focus and blur the background??


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, it does blur the background while keep the main subject in focus. If you want a nice bokeh effect, keep background far from the main subject.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2012)

nac said:


> Yes, it does blur the background while keep the main subject in focus. If you want a nice bokeh effect, keep background far from the main subject.



Do u have a special mode in-built in the camera or you need apply the settings accordingly coz the sony cam has a special mode for such photos


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2012)

Abhi,
It has a scene mode called Miniature mode, it blurs top and bottom of the scene. You can also do it with manual settings.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2012)

nac said:


> Abhi,
> It has a scene mode called Miniature mode, it blurs top and bottom of the scene. You can also do it with manual settings.



just the top and bottom???


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, it does blurs top and bottom in miniature mode. But you can blur everything while keeping the subject sharp and clear with other settings. I haven't explored SX220 HS features. There may be a mode to blur as your Sony does...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2012)

nac said:


> Yes, it does blurs top and bottom in miniature mode. But you can blur everything while keeping the subject sharp and clear with other settings. I haven't explored SX220 HS features. There may be a mode to blur as your Sony does...



it should...coz its a nice feature to have...


----------



## hluachawngthu (Jan 16, 2012)

Hay Nac,
Please tell me about can this model (Canon SX220HS) shoot a moving object. I am unable to find out settings for this mode.


----------



## nac (Jan 16, 2012)

If you want to freeze the moving subject, shoot it with faster shutter speed. You can turn on Servo AF (this continuously adjust exposure and focus even after pressing shutter button halfway) and continuous AF. This will assist to get a better image.


----------



## hluachawngthu (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks a lot. In some camera there is a specific mode for capturing moving objects. As you've said, in this model, it is needed to set manually for taking moving objects. Thanks for giving tips.


----------



## nac (Jan 16, 2012)

There is a mode to shoot moving subjects like kids and pets. It's called Kids and Pets mode, but I doubt whether this will take if they are moving fast. It's much better to do this in Tv mode.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 16, 2012)

to learn how to shoot u can simply take pic in auto modes provided and then check the setting cam used using pics exif ...whatever changes u feel u can set it in manual modes later....I used to do it a lot in beginning


----------

